# How much water do you drink on a trail ride?



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

250lbs, I get my heart rate to 170 repeatedly going uphill, and I easily down 70oz in 1-1.5hr ride. And that's with me stopping and resting when I'm gassed.

Will this taper off the more I get into shape? The weather is breezy and cool and I'm sweating like a hog going up these hills.

If want a trip to last more than 2hrs, I go back to the car and get another 70oz hyd pack.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I drink nearly all 3 L of cold water on hot summer day. I sweat like a pig


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Picard said:


> I drink nearly all 3 L of cold water on hot summer day. I sweat like a pig


What is your weight?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Ha! You'd be surprise how this topic can generate some very heated discussion.

If I know I'm riding 2 hours or less I often don't bring water, but I drink a lot before and after the ride. 

It's not often above 90 degrees here but its very humid. Our local trails general don't permit easy spins either. Almost all up or down or very techy.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

70oz=2L. That's a bit much for me for 1-1.5hr. I'd be curious to know how much liquid you actually lose in 1hr. Best way to find out is to get on the scale right before and right after you hit the trails - you can try one day and see.

I try to drink about 500ml for 1-1.5 hr or so. On cooler days I can drink 500ml in 2 hours. Being hydrated on bikepacking trips can make you perform better and not be as tired.

Drinking a bunch of water right before your ride is OK. But it takes you a full day to hydrate your body properly. So, "cameling up" is not really a thing.... Specially when Bikepacking for a few days.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Normally I drink two and a half 710ml (24oz) bottles worth and where I live I can essentially go uphill until I get sick of going uphill. Typically I'll carry four bottles (two on the fork, two in the frame) because running out of water sucks with the exception of bear season when (as of a few days ago) I carry 3 bottles and a can of "No-Hugz-4U" stuffed inside a cut down water bottle. 

I also prefer to ride in the evening when it starts cooling off and ride without a back/hydration pack whenever possible in favor of a seat pack. Weight-wise I'm in the 150-160lb-ish range.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I drink about 700ml before the ride and then during the summer here in Coastal BC:

- 2hrs or less [600ml]
- 3-4hrs [1.3L]
- 4-5hrs [1.6L - 1.8L]

I recently did a 7.5hrs ride with 2.6L and ended up back at the car with ~200ml left.

Obviously hot dry weather means more fluids and cooler/damp weather means less. I'm ~185lbs without gear.

People I ride with seem quite variable with regards to how much water they drink.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

240-ish lbs all kitted up & I'm a sweater at the best of times...

Drink 2 L on a 2 hr 30 min to 3 hour ride.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This varies so much. Temperature, relative humidity, altitude, amount of shade, difficulty of the ride and other factors.
You MAY find your water consumption goes down as you acclimatize, get used to the altitude, if it's a factor, and lose weight, if that's your goal, and how hydrated you are to start. Pre-hydrating is a very helpful.

When I ride with my wife, I bring less water than when I ride with my son, regardless of ride length - imagine that! I was on one ride with my him that was almost 40 miles and 5000 feet of climbing (all above 7000 feet). I emptied my 100 oz camelback, stopped off at a resort for 2 bottles of gatorade and was down 2 pounds when I got home. 
160 pounds, average about 165 bpm on the heart rate with a max of about 195.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

ACosta said:


> 70oz=2L. That's a bit much for me for 1-1.5hr. I'd be curious to know how much liquid you actually lose in 1hr. Best way to find out is to get on the scale right before and right after you hit the trails - you can try one day and see.
> 
> I try to drink about 500ml for 1-1.5 hr or so. On cooler days I can drink 500ml in 2 hours. Being hydrated on bikepacking trips can make you perform better and not be as tired.
> 
> Drinking a bunch of water right before your ride is OK. But it takes you a full day to hydrate your body properly. So, "cameling up" is not really a thing.... Specially when Bikepacking for a few days.


Weighing sounds like a good idea. I'll do that.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

MSU Alum said:


> This varies so much. Temperature, relative humidity, altitude, amount of shade, difficulty of the ride and other factors.
> You MAY find your water consumption goes down as you acclimatize, get used to the altitude, if it's a factor, and lose weight, if that's your goal, and how hydrated you are to start. Pre-hydrating is a very helpful.
> 
> When I ride with my wife, I bring less water than when I ride with my son, regardless of ride length - imagine that! I was on one ride with my him that was almost 40 miles and 5000 feet of climbing (all above 7000 feet). I emptied my 100 oz camelback, stopped off at a resort for 2 bottles of gatorade and was down 2 pounds when I got home.
> 160 pounds, average about 165 bpm on the heart rate with a max of about 195.


195 max? Wow. I've seen a small girl on a stair stepper doing 197bpm and not breaking a sweat. Me? 170bpm and I am sucking wind big time and pouring sweat. I don't think my bpm can even get to 190 anything.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

This web page says my max is between 175 and 180 and I believe it:

Target Heart Rates


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Everyone is different, but it does get better. I've seen a lot of improvement in my recovery and my sweating. I still sweat like a pig.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> This web page says my max is between 175 and 180 and I believe it:
> 
> Target Heart Rates


This has been covered elsewhere, ad nauseum, but the only way to find your max heart rate is to either find an accurate HR monitor....most are, until you get to very high heart rates....or go get a stress echocardiogram, or a stress test. I'm 65 now, but several years ago I had to get a stress test for the FAA and hit 201. When I was in my 30's, I hit 235 in a F-14 sim in a centrifuge simulating a flat spin. Everyone is different.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

MSU Alum said:


> This has been covered elsewhere, ad nauseum, but the only way to find your max heart rate is to either find an accurate HR monitor....most are, until you get to very high heart rates....or go get a stress echocardiogram, or a stress test. I'm 65 now, but several years ago I had to get a stress test for the FAA and hit 201. When I was in my 30's, I hit 235 in a F-14 sim in a centrifuge simulating a flat spin. Everyone is different.


That's why I said i believe it, i have a very accurate hr monitor and I've seen 175 max.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Good rule of thumb is 300-500 ml/hr. Also make sure your pee is clear, that's always a good sign of proper hydration.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I drink 25-30oz per hour when i'm racing. Casual rides I try to drink about the same.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

It will get better for the same speed under the same conditions, but as you get more for, you will also be able to put out more power, which means your body will need to stay hydrated and cool. But your body does adapt by increasing blood volume and improving blood flow near the skin surface to facilitate cooling. Part of the hydration issue for me is to keep my salt intake up, which allows your body to keep more water on board while maintaining appropriate osmotic pressure.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

as stated. 
Each person is different and where they live/work adds into it also 

I drink about 1 gallon a day at work. Sometimes more. 
I also take electrolyte tablets. 
I went through a 2l pack today on a 17 mile ride. 

I tend to drink more when I stop. So on my training rides I try to not stop at all. Group rides I tend to drink more water ( stopping) 

Racing I add fuel in. I try to take 130-180 calories an hour long with water. I did a pre ride on a race coming up. took 3 bottles 18oz each. 2 water 1 fuel. Within the 1st lap at the half way point I was empty. Lucky I had a chest at the connector for lap two and refueled ( ended up calling it though, Incorrect SS gearing) 

I sweat ALOT though.. I have a friend that when he races or even group rides. He might drink a bottle of water.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

It is so friggin variable. On Saturday I went on a ride with a buddy. I drained 3-4 bottles. Near the end of the ride, he commented "oh yeah, I should probably drink a bit" and took a sip or two out of his bottle. He finished with just half a bottle drunk. 

On hot days I've gone through 3 gallons of water over the course of the day. In the winter, I'll be fine with just a few bottles.


----------



## kozderek (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm a big guy and heavy sweater. Rule of thumb is one bottle an hour hot or cold. If really hot carry extra water bottle. Works for me even multi day in ga summer heat racing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

ACosta said:


> 70oz=2L. That's a bit much for me for 1-1.5hr. I'd be curious to know how much liquid you actually lose in 1hr. Best way to find out is to get on the scale right before and right after you hit the trails - you can try one day and see.
> 
> I try to drink about 500ml for 1-1.5 hr or so. On cooler days I can drink 500ml in 2 hours. Being hydrated on bikepacking trips can make you perform better and not be as tired.
> 
> Drinking a bunch of water right before your ride is OK. But it takes you a full day to hydrate your body properly. So, "cameling up" is not really a thing.... Specially when Bikepacking for a few days.


So, i weighed multiple times over multiple rides...I always come back the same weight that I left, within two tenths. I.e. 244.4 vs 244.2 or thereabouts.

I've cut down my water intake quite a bit after several weeks of getting into shape. I can usually make a 20oz water bottle last 1.5 hours...sometimes. 1 hr to he safe.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I drink a lot of water before and after a ride but I can only carry one 12-oz water bottle on my FS bike. I hate Camelbaks..if it’s a hot day, I’ll put an extra water bottle in a waist pack. More important for me is sodium. If I get dry and dehydrated, I get irritating foot cramps.


----------

